# Son has female swim coach?



## linda388 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am just a little concerned because my son is a 13 year old kid this year and he has a female swim coach. Practice started 2 weeks ago and yesterday was the parent orientation. She seemed very nice and everything and no other parents seemed to have any concerns so I didn't speak up.
I asked my son about it and was kind of shocked to find out that she has an office adjoined to their locker room.My son said nonchalantly that she sees him naked all of the time. He said it was weird at first but she told him that it was "nothing she hadn't seen before" and he feels more comfortable now. I just know that I wouldn't really want a man teacher seeing me naked in the locker room and I don't want some lady looking at my son's penis when she is supposed to be just a coach. Do I have any legitimate concerns? or is this normal these days?


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

The female coach in and of itself would not bother me. The going into locker rooms while youth are changing would. It is not the norm where I live - and even if it were, I would question it.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a poster with just one post.


My kids swam for years, and had both male and female coaches. None of their coaches ever saw them naked.


----------



## Singlemom75 (Dec 17, 2015)

What does the single post mean? Id like to know what the opinion is on this. We have YMCA's and they have a family locker room. So it's not uncommon for this to happen in a non school setting.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Family locker rooms do not leave whole families naked in front of each other. 

I've seen several types - self contained single family changing rooms with a communal shower where you shower in your suit, ones with private showers and you are expected to use a towel to get to your private changing room if it's not adjoining, ones for adults of one sex and only young children of the opposite sex, but never one where kids over 5 or adults would be naked with the opposite sex. 

I don't think it's weird he has a female swim coach, but I do think it's weird that his coach is seeing him naked, no matter what the sex. This young woman should realize that she's exposing herself to a risk if she is ever there alone with a student. Same would be true if she were male.


----------



## Singlemom75 (Dec 17, 2015)

Our famy lockers has two larger areas with lockers. One side is for those that arnt showering and one side that is. The side that is had 5-8 larger family showeres and have curtains. Also if some families want a private changing room they can use the 1 that is in there. Most undress wrap a towel and shower as a family. Then return to locker area dry off and get dressed. There are adults and boys and girls up to age 14.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you in the US?


----------



## Singlemom75 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I am.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

Singlemom75 said:


> What does the single post mean?


That this rather provocative topic is possibly intended to get responses about other people's children having been seen naked by their coaches. I suspect, but may be wrong, that Linda is cautioning people not to be too detailed in their responses which is always wise and particularly so in this case.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

This is a post written in September 2014!!!!!


----------



## Singlemom75 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm newer to this and didn't realize that. Lol


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Singlemom75 said:


> Our famy lockers has two larger areas with lockers. One side is for those that arnt showering and one side that is. The side that is had 5-8 larger family showeres and have curtains. Also if some families want a private changing room they can use the 1 that is in there. Most undress wrap a towel and shower as a family. Then return to locker area dry off and get dressed. There are adults and boys and girls up to age 14.


I manage a ymca and while we don't yet have family changing rooms, I will say that it's common for boys say 10 and under to be in the womens room and the same for girls in the mens. I think it would be odd to have a female teacher present in boys locker rooms on a daily basis, but we rarely have male staff at our pool so on occasion myself or a female staff member goes into the mens room when there is a problem, ie. teens boys fighting, an injury or a plumbing problem ect. Although not intentional, yes I've seen men and boys naked, but no one has ever complained about it, better to brake up the fight than preserve privacy.


----------

